# Hello to all!



## Cathie (Nov 26, 2009)

It's nice to be here as part of this forum, and I'm looking forward to participating and getting to know you all. 

Me - well, I've kept mice as pets for years, but have been breeding only for the last 12 months. This happened when I became interested in mouse genetics, at which time I started reading everything I could find on the subject. I find it fascinating, even though in Australia we don't have a lot of the genes that the European mouse fanciers have to work with.

I live in Sydney with my two beautiful cats, my meeces, and frequent visits from my partner who has the good sense to live in his own apartment. It's a great arrangement and a happy household. Well... it would be happier if my cats gave a bit of a hand with housework and stuff, but I've long since given up dropping hints and/or giving them meaningful looks when there's work to be done. They live to relax and be waited on. That's ok though because my current breeding goal for my meeces is to develop a line with a temperament that allows them to be trained to run around the floor picking up crumbs and bits of dirt, and stashing these in a specially designed bin. Some of the more robust mice will specialise in tidying duties and picking up after me.

I live in hope.

I'm semi retired. I still do a bit of contract work in the media industry, and some voluntary work that keeps me occupied. This leaves plenty of time for my mouse obsession.

I have lots of things in relation to mouse breeding and behaviour that I'm looking forward to chatting about with the forum members here, but for now, hello all!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello

:welcome1


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hey Cathie and welcome  When you get your mice trained to clean up, just send 'em over please


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum, im glad you managed to register in the end. Hope to see more of you here. Welcome again


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Cathie said:


> Well... it would be happier if my cats gave a bit of a hand with housework and stuff, but I've long since given up dropping hints and/or giving them meaningful looks when there's work to be done.


ROFL! Welcome! :lol:


----------

